# Whats Your Favourite Leo Morph?



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

As the title says =)
Just asking out of curiosity, would like to know your favourite, why you like it and maybe even ones you don't like so much?

My favourite would have to be a Chocolate Carrot Tail, or a Super Hypo Snow =D. They are beautiful, unique morphs of leo's and id loove to own one!
I think the one i'd be least likely to get would be a high yellow..

How about you's? =)


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

my fav would probz be Bizzards, and normals:no1:


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

'midnight' blizzard, such as this one: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9739/midnightxp6.jpg ^googled^


----------



## ChamCrazy (Mar 17, 2009)

Normals...woop woop:no1:


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mine*

My fave would probs be a mack snow... or midnight blizzard... but all morphs are cute anyways!!! (if u know of any being sold- let me know! After a breeding trio!!!)


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Kiel said:


> 'midnight' blizzard, such as this one: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9739/midnightxp6.jpg ^googled^


Wow theyr awesome!.. Heres a few pics of the ones i like..









Unusual eh?

anddd..










All pics belong to urban gecko.. Lovely leo's they have!


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Keir64 said:


> anddd..
> 
> image
> 
> All pics belong to urban gecko.. Lovely leo's they have!


 
WOW WOW WOW   

And I love Mack Snows, and Normals of course


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

My absolute faves are sunglows - I have 5 at the mo  I think my second faves are probably blazing blizzards


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunglows are gorgeous! Love the really deep orange ones especially =)


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Umm i believe this is a Temper Sunglow Enigma, loving the colour!


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

gotta be super snows for me and of course tremper albino's as i just bought one:flrt: least fave is a lavender


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

its got to be the bold stripes , this is a pic of one of my stunners


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

lets see ... favourites ~ gotta be good, pale snows ~









and superhypo tang CT baldies ~








and Hyper spotties ~








and these ~


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

has to be anything snow

i :flrt: snows, u just cant have too many.

i have tug snows, tug hypo snows, tremper snows, mack snows, supersnows, superspotty macks and my gorgeous double snake eyed mack chocolate tremper.

am trying to make a snow raptor next season 

: victory:

also like normals, but cant be doing with orange ones!


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ohh red eyed snows.. so i take it your using a diablo blanco or something to create it?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a pair of db`s 

but i was going to put my tremper mack het raptor to my raptor female?

( there isnt any snow in a db, but blizzard, tremper and eclipse )

i have a stripy too, she`s a tremper het blizzard, just not sure if she`s mack or not.
 must get a better pic though.


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm.. yeah, that could work. =).. Do you have quite a few red eyed leo's? If you did you could do yourself a little experimenting and find out what works!
Would be interesting if a red eyed snow did come about!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Keir64 said:


> Hmm.. yeah, that could work. =).. Do you have quite a few red eyed leo's? If you did you could do yourself a little experimenting and find out what works!
> Would be interesting if a red eyed snow did come about!


Its been done before by crossing the mack snow albino and eclipse genes together.
Also mack snow bells albinos enigmas have red eyes.

You cant have a snow with red eyes that isnt expressing albino though... not yet anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

just been looking at super raptors, totally stunning pinkness, dread to think how much one would be though!


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ohh lovely! Any pics?
Oh and the db was just a thought, maybe if you crossed one with a snow with highly contrasting white and black, proved them out, never know what you might get!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

just normals and snows het for blizzard, tremper and eclipse?

a super raptor looks very like a db, very pink with red eyes


----------



## Cali2304 (Jan 30, 2007)

One of my favourites is this little guy 
















A reverse stripe i believe that looks absolutely gorgoeus now and holds the name Mojo


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I love the really bright, clear sunglows ( next on my must have asap list! ) I really love the Black Leos that Urban Gecko do.

I also think Normals are some of the prettiest Leos around ( and because people think of them as "Just Normals" they are cheaper for us who think they are stunning!


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

mac snow albino and supersnows sunglows


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cali2304 said:


> One of my favourites is this little guy
> image
> image
> A reverse stripe i believe that looks absolutely gorgoeus now and holds the name Mojo


Aww what a sweeety!
I found another gorgeous reverse stripe leo.. was a Super Tangerine Reverse Stripe Temper Albino 66% het RAPTOR. Its a shame hes already on hold.. was wanting him for my birthday =(










Yeah normals are brilliant too =D i love the darker, wilder coloured ones. Look really mysterious.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Keir64 said:


> Hmm.. yeah, that could work. =).. Do you have quite a few red eyed leo's? If you did you could do yourself a little experimenting and find out what works!
> Would be interesting if a red eyed snow did come about!





















These are Supersnow Bell Albino's. Very Red eyes.....

I love anything snow based and these will be going with my Bell Sunglow Male









next year to produce some Bell Snowglows ! :no1:

I'm hoping they may be quite nice............:whistling2:


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2009)

Gotta be a super mac snow for me


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww your little supersnow is a little cutie!


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

mac albino


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Raptors are quite possibly my favourite, but although im cutting down for next year i will hopefully breed quite a few Super Snow Bell Enigmas which in quite excited about as i love the Super Snow Bell morph.

Im hoping my nova lines will be sexy too...

impossible to have one favourite morph.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mack Snow Enigmas, Raptors, Mack Raptors, Enigmas in general, Reverse Stripes.......far to many to list, but my absolute faves have to be Mack Enigmas and Raptors.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Mack Snow Enigmas, Raptors, Mack Raptors, Enigmas in general, Reverse Stripes.......far to many to list, but my absolute faves have to be Mack Enigmas and Raptors.


 I'm still a fan of the Enigmas but its like people have gone off them a bit which is a shame as I think they're misunderstood.


----------



## milk1706 (Nov 10, 2009)

midnight blizzards are just cool looking.....cant beat a normal though...


----------



## lew924 (May 21, 2010)

blazzing blizzard


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i love all bell morphs, my fave is a snow radar enigma aka stealth or a blood bell enigma, talk about red


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Woah, old thread, but still a good 'un!

Mine has to be Black pearls :whistling2:

Ste, you got any images of Blood Bell enigmas?


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Gotta be Tremps! I love 'em! Not too keen on Bell's cuz of the red eyes...:blush:! I would like to also put out I love Snows. Super snows, macks, blizzards, BB. SHTCTB aswell. A nice SHTCTB is next on my list along with a Tangerine Tornado (when I can afford it) : victory:


----------



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

one of my favs is mine lol. giant tremper sunglow 









I like super snows, blizards well all leos lol


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Woah, old thread, but still a good 'un!
> 
> Mine has to be Black pearls :whistling2:
> 
> Ste, you got any images of Blood Bell enigmas?


there was a couple on jmg's site but i've just had a look to post a link and they have been took off, must have got sold, they wern't that expensive either


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> there was a couple on jmg's site but i've just had a look to post a link and they have been took off, must have got sold, they wern't that expensive either


----------



## lew924 (May 21, 2010)

my new favourite would have to be my new leo a Mack Snow Eclipse X Patternless Stripe just a juvy and full of colour and the brilliant white strip going down its back also a bright yellow half moon at the bak of its head amazing


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## fatgecko72 (May 20, 2010)

PMGeckos said:


> image


WOW.........Stunning:2thumb:


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Omg.. what is that last morph? Stunning!


----------

